

Ask HN: Can you recommend a Rails ecommerce framework? - shloime

I don't have much Rails experience, but I'd like to build a customized ecommerce store. I thought Rails would be the way to go. I've looked into Spree Commerce. Does anyone have any experience with it or any other thoughts?
======
rshanker
Spree Commerce is perhaps the best ecommerce option on Rails. There are a few
others like ror-e, piggyback which are not that mature or in continuous
development. You could use Spree as a rails engine on top your site or combine
with cms like refinery or radiant.

You could just choose to use only shopping cart feature of spree commerce with
your existing site.

~~~
shloime
Thanks for the info! I'm essentially trying to convert <http://outgrow.me/>
(which is running on Wordpress with WePay buttons for payments) to a Rails
site. I'm hoping I'm not biting off more than I can chew..

